# New 2012 Lynskey Cooper (re)build



## matt mcgriff (Aug 8, 2014)

I found a great deal on a Lynskey Cooper in a local shop. The shop owner had built the frame up with an Ultegra group and it didn't sell, so he rebuilt it up with 105, but with a gossamer crank and bottom bracket. Shimano 501 wheels, and some handlebars, stem and seat from his parts bin. Did have the Lynskey Ti seatpost, though. Industrial Mill finish with white decals. I essentially paid for the bike about what the frame retails for. Here's the bike when I bought it-










The bike needed more reach to fit me well (it's a small frame, standover height is perfect for me). It also had 40mm bars, too narrow for me. The shop owner assured me that he would tweak the fitting after I gave it a good test ride. Realized the changes that needed to be made pretty quick on the first long ride and planned to take the bike back in during the week. I passed by the shop one day on my way somewhere else and the shop was closed down. There's another location, but its 40 miles away. So I figured I'm on my own now and made a project out of it. Here's the finished product-










Changes-
Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels
Easton EC70 stem and aero bar
Chris King headset
105 crankset and bottom bracket
Thomson Elite seatpost
Fizik Arione saddle

Looking forward to many miles of great rides on this beautiful machine.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Enjoy!! Looks like a fantastic build!! Great price, and now you know why. He closed his shop, but that was to your advantage on price. I have a Lynskey R255 with full Ultegra and love it!! I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of yours just like I get out of mine!!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That looks great. I love my Lynskey.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I like your choice of the red and white accessories. The original bike looks like it lacks personality.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrats! Looks stellar! Ti rocks! Lynskey rocks it!


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

beautiful. I am jealous!!!!


----------

